# Help needed in choosing new cabinet



## NeedToKnow (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Guys ,

I would like to upgrade to a new cabinet so i would very much appreciate your suggestions in this matter .

budget - 3.5k-4.5k
requirements - 
should not too flashy . A subtle statement is what i need .
should have a removable hdd cage
should have enough space for cable management
should support after market cooler
should have both usb2 & usb3 ports in the f_panel
both acrylic / mesh window is ok with me
should come in black
space to install two 120mm fans on top would be nice


I am looking at deepcool kedemon ti black and the corsair 300r right now
Would very much appreciate u opinions in this respect
thanks in advance.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2015)

A thing of minimalism, beauty, and functionality

NZXT S340

Primeabgb has for about 5k.

I know I would buy it if I ever needed a cabinet


----------



## dekaron (Sep 27, 2015)

Only drawback is lack of Optical drive which is a minor one


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2015)

dekaron said:


> Only drawback is lack of Optical drive which is a minor one



I use external ODD for rare occasions. ODDs are already out of existence in daily use just like FDD.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Sep 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> A thing of minimalism, beauty, and functionality
> 
> NZXT S340
> 
> ...




thank you Faun for your suggestion ... unfortunately i count myself among the few who still use an optical drive in cases like installing os , so the external slot is essential . Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2015)

NeedToKnow said:


> thank you Faun for your suggestion ... unfortunately i count myself among the few who still use an optical drive in cases like installing os , so the external slot is essential . Any other suggestions ?



That case is designed very well. ODD bays take up lots of space.

Get an external case for you optical drive.

I don't have any other suggestions. Go with Corsair 300r in that case or

Antec GX900 Gaming Cabinet: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 28, 2015)

I have those gx900. Very sturdy build but sadly you don't get transparent side panel.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 29, 2015)

Deepcool kendomen has a transparent panel and comes with 5 fans pre installed


----------



## NeedToKnow (Oct 1, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> Deepcool kendomen has a transparent panel and comes with 5 fans pre installed



thats partly why i zeroed in on that .... but my doubts remain regarding the build quality of the same ... any actual users report would be appreciable


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 2, 2015)

NeedToKnow said:


> thats partly why i zeroed in on that .... but my doubts remain regarding the build quality of the same ... any actual users report would be appreciable





shadem99 said:


> Deepcool kendomen, mine just came in..ill give a quick run down
> 5 preinstalled fans 120mm
> Dust filters at all intakes
> 2 front facing fans have a white LED
> ...



taken from this thread


----------



## NeedToKnow (Oct 3, 2015)

the gx 300 from antec also looks nice ... what do u guys say ? frankly speaking i feel that the 300r is overpriced coming at 5500


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 4, 2015)

NeedToKnow said:


> the gx 300 from antec also looks nice ... what do u guys say ? frankly speaking i feel that the 300r is overpriced coming at 5500



Yes Antec GX300 is best @ 4k regarding the price to features ratio.


----------



## NeedToKnow (Oct 6, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes Antec GX300 is best @ 4k regarding the price to features ratio.



is it only me or the gx 300 is really inclined backward?
 also does it support 140 mm fans ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 6, 2015)

NeedToKnow said:


> is it only me or the gx 300 is really inclined backward?
> also does it support 140 mm fans ?



Antec - GX300 Window


----------



## NeedToKnow (Oct 13, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Antec - GX300 Window



what would be my options if i wanted a case with lcs compatibility(internal top / front ) 240/280 mm , would i get that in this price range ?
also the gx 505 comes at the same price range so why the gx 300 ?


----------



## NeedToKnow (Dec 2, 2015)

after much thinking and deliberation i have decided 
1> to increase the budget to 6-8k range
2> have zeroed in on 2 cases 
     a> nzxt source 530
     b> osbidian 450D
     reasons 1> transparent side panel 2>good cable routing space 3> support for future lcs
unfortunately they don't seem to support usb 2 in the front panel( I need that in my current config) and the 450d comes with only 3 3.5"bay .
what do u experts suggest ?


----------

